# The Point in Filler Putty?



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Ive seen some videos on deep scratch repairs where they use a red putty to begin with, filling the scratch, and then using paint leveler to remove the excess. once the putty is dry they apply the touch up paint. 

They say it stops the scratch reflecting, while I dont doubt this si true, does it need to be done? ive got a key mark and a deep scratch which have taken maybe 4-5 applications of touch up paint to fill and raise over the paint which im going to sand out and machine polish. 

Would I have been betetr off using the red filler putty to begin with - does it make that much difference?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Your talking about 3m acryl red putty.

To be honest it's a waste of time, yes it will fill the scratch in a bit, but it's draw back is that it will sink into the scratch, and you have to also remember its solvent based, so when you use a touch up colour on it most are also solvent based, so all you will achieve is the red putty will soften up, and could cause it to mix in with the colour and you will end up with the wrong colour.

The best way would be to touch it in with colour leaving 15-20 mins between coats if it does not cover very well. 

Then apply the clear, the best way will be to apply one coat leave it to dry for aslong as possible, then apply more laquer until you a good build to it, leave this for around a week to cure properly.

Flatting it I would use something like P3000 and use a rubber block it will help to bring it down nice and even, then once your happy polish it with the compounds of your choice :thumb:


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Cheers.

ive got the paints4u kit so its a mix of metallic and clearcoat in one. ive layerd it and built it up. The colour atch isnt great but we will see how ti turns out next week when i flat it all down and polish it. im going to be using 2000grit to sand down.


----------

